# Hope forinfertile women: Pioneering operation awakens ovaries in women who've



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

had premature menopause

This is from last year, I only just saw it and thought it was interesting enough to post, could be tremendous help for the future:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2439362/Hope-infertile-women-Pioneering-operation-reawakens-eggs-early-menopause.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

amazing thanks for posting

common scientists. 
need one for sperm now!!
xxxxx


----------

